# pages sur ipad



## QuentinS (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjours , j'ai eu un ipad pour noel. 
Sur mon mac j'ai page , keynote et number , je voulais savoir si je pouvais les transferer sur mon ipad sans repayer une nouvelle fois? 
est ce que je peux les mettres dans les applications sur itunes?
merci.


----------



## ergu (4 Janvier 2013)

Non, tu ne peux pas - ce ne sont pas les mêmes logiciels, même s'ils ont le même nom et font plus ou moins la même chose (le moins, c'est pour les versions iPad)


----------

